# is it a dream or can it happen??



## byson (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi there to all

Iv just joined this site after reading for a while to see if i could find some answers.

 Me and my girlfriend are planning a road trip next year, well hopefully. 

The plan is to come to america, hopefully buy an rv for around 10,000- 15,000 travel for about 3-4 months then head up to canada travel a couple of months then hopefully try to pick up work there.

 Its a dream weve beend planning for ages but the only problem is. Is it just a dream. 

Is it possible to buy an rv for someone from the UK?

Could we get insurance?

Any ideas on what sort of rv we could look at. were not to picky, just bed an toilet the only major requirements?


I know iv asked alot but any sort of help in anyway would be fantastic

Thanks for your time


----------



## Triple E (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello byson, welcome to Rvusa.  You know the old saying, "if you have the money you can do it".  The only problem I see is if you want to take the RV back home with you.  What country are you from?


----------



## akjimny (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi Byson and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  10 to 15 - are we talking pounds, euros or US dollars?  You can definitely get something with a bed and toilet facilities in that range, but it won't be new and fancy.  Liable to be well used.  A person from the UK can buy an RV here and get insurance.  Like Steve said - all it takes is money.  You probably wouldn't be able to take it back across the pond with you tho.  License requirements are pretty strict over there, or so we've heard.

Keep checking on the internet and you will find all kinds of RVs for sale.  In your position I would opt for buying from a dealer rather than a private party.  You would pay a little more but would have some recourse if something needed repair.

Post back and let us know more about you plans and we can give you some more specific advice.


----------



## LEN (Mar 27, 2012)

Welcome,
In that price range I would be looking at a Class C like a lazydays. There are a number of full timers I hace seen that run this rig and they are older but seem to hold up well, not the people the MH. Two years ago I met a guy who had just purchased a really nice one for $12000 and went through it adding tires and batteries with a good tuneup for another $3000 and the MH looked new.

LEN


----------



## LEN (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is one I just googled, not a Lazydays but a major brand. And has most of what one would need for longer term living.

http://www.rvsearch.com/findrv/index.cfm/a-d/tc-36261/vid-645900/

LEN


----------



## byson (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. its very much appreciated.

Im from the UK. The biggest question i have is if, i buy a motorhome when i land in the usa (or buy one previous to pick up when i land) being a non usa resident will i be able to insure it with out a permanent address? 

Im not interested in bringing it back to the uk if i cant find work in Canada. If i cant ill just keep travelling till the money runs out lol

The trips still in the planning stages but any must do destination advice would be cool

 thanks again to all who helped


----------



## Triple E (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes, I know there has been others on this forum that came across the ocean and were able to get insurance.  Here is a number to Geico Insurance Company.  They should be able to tell you what you need to know.  1-800-841-1588.  This is a USA number.


----------



## ejdixon (Mar 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, byson!

Since you mentioned that you're waiting to see if you can find work in Canada, you may want to consider to rent an RV first, and then buy the RV that you want when you get the job. Nice thing about renting an RV is that you can try out different kinds of models during your road trip/trips to see which one best suits you. You can check out this article on How to Rent an RV to get some more info about it.

Hope that helps. Good luck!


----------



## Cruzincat (Mar 28, 2012)

3-4 months of rental$ > Buying a used RV and burning it to the ground at the end.


----------



## Wolfpack Fan (Apr 20, 2012)

Byson, I would recommend against trying to purchase the RV before you come to the USA.  There are to many people that would take advantage of someone in the your situation.  Plus you will not get the oportunity to examine the motorhome closer.


----------



## RVBob7645 (May 17, 2012)

byson;76908 said:
			
		

> Hi there to all
> 
> Iv just joined this site after reading for a while to see if i could find some answers.
> 
> ...



Anything is possible man you just gotta make it happen.

What kind of budget are you working with?

And when would you be interested in coming over?


----------

